# Iron deficiency with profito



## Cheltster (29 Nov 2018)

Guys, I have what appears to be an Fe/Mn deficiency in some of my plants. What is strange is that I have been dosing Easy Life Profito as well as using aquatic compost with added red clay balls. 

Does anyone know if Profito contains iron and if so in what form of chelate? Easy Life are slightly vague on the breakdown. 

Also, looking forward, is Easy Life Ferro a good product? Does it have DTPA chelated iron, or should I just buy some DTPA iron powder and mix my own.

Thanks.


----------



## Siege (29 Nov 2018)

Hi. 
Instead of buying iron and then guessing the next deficiency, why not change ferts to a more complete one, EA Aquascaper or TNC Complete?


----------



## Cheltster (29 Nov 2018)

Good idea but I already dose everything. Profito for traces plus macros as dry ferts and magnesium


----------



## Siege (29 Nov 2018)

Ahh I see. What’s your tank, co2 and light regime etc. Got a full tank pic?

Other plant leaves in pic don’t look that great.


----------



## Cheltster (29 Nov 2018)

I've got a journal with all the details on called Two Feet of Joy. Some of the plants have been suffering due to diatoms. It is a fairly recent set up.


----------



## Edvet (29 Nov 2018)

Easylife has an iron one
https://www.easylife.eu/products/freshwater


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (29 Nov 2018)

I believe the chelation in Profito is EDTA, DTPA and HEEDTA. It does contain iron, try increasing your dose of profito and see what happens.


----------

